
An Investor Just Lost $70,000 in an ICO Purchase Mistake - pdog
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-11/buyer-beware-as-70-000-goes-up-in-smoke-on-broken-ico-trade
======
cujic9
Isn't every ICO purchase a mistake?

